# What is this inside oil cooler?



## ARodGuynes (Jun 29, 2021)

I was replacing my oil cooler, and broke the black plastic part that is where the turbo oil feed line is inserted. Does anyone know what it's called, and/or it's function, so I can replace it?


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

ARodGuynes said:


> I was replacing my oil cooler, and broke the black plastic part that is where the turbo oil feed line is inserted. Does anyone know what it's called, and/or it's function, so I can replace it?


How did you do that?? I tried to remove mine, but I couldn't without causing damage, so I left it alone lol. From what I can tell, with the feed line installed, it pushes it back and opens a path for the oil to flow thru. if you remove the line, it can slide forward and the holes are closed and no oil will flow. almost like it can function normally without a turbo.


----------



## ARodGuynes (Jun 29, 2021)

Shroomie said:


> How did you do that?? I tried to remove mine, but I couldn't without causing damage, so I left it alone lol. From what I can tell, with the feed line installed, it pushes it back and opens a path for the oil to flow thru. if you remove the line, it can slide forward and the holes are closed and no oil will flow. almost like it can function normally without a turbo.


I was trying to push it in, so the oil feed line can be inserted. It was sticking up past the opening about 1/4 inch. It was jammed, and I applied too much pressure and broke it.


----------



## ARodGuynes (Jun 29, 2021)

Shroomie said:


> How did you do that?? I tried to remove mine, but I couldn't without causing damage, so I left it alone lol. From what I can tell, with the feed line installed, it pushes it back and opens a path for the oil to flow thru. if you remove the line, it can slide forward and the holes are closed and no oil will flow. almost like it can function normally without a turbo.


Do you know if it's a necessary part? Does it restrict oil flow to the turbo? Any idea?


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

ARodGuynes said:


> Do you know if it's a necessary part? Does it restrict oil flow to the turbo? Any idea?


I don't have any idea. the bolt that screws into the turbo is what restricts the oil initially and then the clearance gets smaller after that. 

that port is always open, but don't make decisions based on my guess


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ARodGuynes said:


> I was replacing my oil cooler, and broke the black plastic part that is where the turbo oil feed line is inserted. Does anyone know what it's called, and/or it's function, so I can replace it?


Welcome Aboard!
Are you referring to the top line in this picture?








Just to be sure, where does it plug in?


----------



## ARodGuynes (Jun 29, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> Are you referring to the top line in this picture?
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! It's where the turbo oil feed line goes into the oil cooler. I'll add a pic to the original post.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ARodGuynes said:


> Thanks! It's where the turbo oil feed line goes into the oil cooler. I'll add a pic to the original post.


And don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

